# Safety Glasses for a high nose bridge



## BillGo (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a high nose bridge. When I wear my safety glasses, I have a big gap at the bottom and I get all kinds of crap coming up under, and don't feel that my eyes are really protected. In fact, the glasses do a great job of keeping the sawdust out of my eyebrows. Surely I am not the only person with this nose problem. I have been searching around today and I am thinking I must be using the wrong terms. I am thinking that either the lenses need to come down lower (like "aviator style"), or the dent for that accommodates my nose needs to go higher. Have any of the rest of you found better fitting safety glasses for your big noses? Do I need to give up and go to a face shield?

Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had some goggles for awhile but hey weren't as quick to put on as glasses, more suited to wearing for long periods.

You also might want to look at the over-the-glasses style which bumps them out from the forehead a bit. Those might have room for your nose.

You can still get wire framed safety glasses too.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am trying to find the right size too. Most seem too small for me. I am trying to get a bi-focal on the bottom, my normal in the middle and bi-focal on top. I am tired of having to put my glasses on upside down to see under my band saw or under a piece I am making.

To the OP I have seen some styles in the optical shop that have a flange or gasket like membrane that reduces the gap around the eye socket. Most have demo frames if you want to try a few on.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

There was a brand that had replaceable nose pieces, let me try to find.


----------

